# Suggest 2.1 Speakers within Rs. 3000



## virajkin (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi please suggest a 2.1 Speaker within Rs.3000 (+500 if there is suitable performance difference)
Lisning Trance/House/Hindi music, Watching HD movies etc


----------



## eagle06 (Dec 21, 2010)

Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k


----------



## desiibond (Dec 21, 2010)

Check VS4121.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 21, 2010)

Where is altec lansing vs2621 available for 1.6k? In my place, its retaling for 2.2k


----------



## mitraark (Dec 21, 2010)

Its 1.7 k in Kolkata , maybe even less if you can bargain


----------



## vickybat (Dec 21, 2010)

Okay friends i got a quote for vs2621 @ 2k. But logitech z313 is available for 1.4k. Since i am in a very tight budget so will the z313 be a good buy?


----------



## virajkin (Dec 21, 2010)

I think Altec Lensing VS4121 would be a good choice. Any other options from Creative/Logitech???
VS2621 is available for Rs1700 at primeabgb.com


----------

